# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: ارتباط با یک صفحه اینترنتی

## mbf5923

با سلام
دوستان بنده کلا با زبان جاوا غریبه هستم
نیاز دارم که یک برنامه موبایل داشته باشم که به یک صفحه اینترنتی مقادیر رو ارسال کنه و مقادیری رو دریافت کنه
هرچی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم که بتونم ازش برای یادگیری استفاده کنم
اگه ممکنه دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایند
متشکرم

----------


## سارا_1372

یه نگاهی به این کد بنداز
http://blog.vimviv.com/j2me/http-connection-j2me/

----------

